# over 3 times bodyweight deadlift for 4 reps



## tommy92 (May 4, 2013)

form was crap I know but had a car crash on thursday and was afraid of getting my hips any lower. It's a PB anyway and I know I had two left in the tank so reps all round cos Im happy 

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=768542309838529&set=vb.100000483021005&type=2&theater


----------



## JR8908 (Aug 17, 2012)

John Andrew said:


> Well done. That is a great effort. I am trying to get to 300 kgs by the time I am 60 [2 years ] You made that look easy, how much do you weigh! I though it was 265 on the bar! Good luck and keep going. John


That would be a huge achievement! Where are you currently with your deadlift?

Great lifting op!


----------



## Major Eyeswater (Nov 2, 2013)

Impressive


----------



## tommy92 (May 4, 2013)

John Andrew said:


> Well done. That is a great effort. I am trying to get to 300 kgs by the time I am 60 [2 years ] You made that look easy, how much do you weigh! I though it was 265 on the bar! Good luck and keep going. John


Wow John that would be incredible!

Yeah I weigh 85kg so its 260 plus the collars so just over 3 x bodyweight.

My for was aweful though, I want to fix it for next session and get 6-7 reps hopefully!


----------



## JR8908 (Aug 17, 2012)

John Andrew said:


> Thanks mate, best this year was 270kgs but sunday was back to 245 kgs, I hope 250 this weekend! I think I will be back on Blast in 10 days, have cruised 2 months now! I want that Tren E to really kick in!!!! Thank you for your interest. John


That's some great lifting mate. I hope I'm as strong as you when I'm your age! Deadlift is my favourite lift and tried coaching and helping a few guys with it. The blast will certainly help with your lifts!

Good luck with the 300 endeavour. Make sure you get in on video!

Ps, I pulled my best deadlift on tren e :thumb:


----------



## tommy92 (May 4, 2013)

Major Eyeswater said:


> Impressive


thnaks man


----------



## tommy92 (May 4, 2013)

JR8908 said:


> That's some great lifting mate. I hope I'm as strong as you when I'm your age! Deadlift is my favourite lift and tried coaching and helping a few guys with it. The blast will certainly help with your lifts!
> 
> Good luck with the 300 endeavour. Make sure you get in on video!
> 
> Ps, I pulled my best deadlift on tren e :thumb:


ditto, if I can pull that much at that age I will be a happy man!


----------



## andymc88 (Aug 18, 2011)

Mint that like, what's the collars used for? The only thing a use when dead lifting is chalk or straps bt ppl say belts help bt a dont like to use them


----------



## shauny13 (Sep 24, 2012)

monster. :thumbup1:


----------



## tommy92 (May 4, 2013)

andymc88 said:


> Mint that like, what's the collars used for? The only thing a use when dead lifting is chalk or straps bt ppl say belts help bt a dont like to use them


the collars as in the collars for holding the plates?Ye I got a new belt there fro Zuluglove I love it! you should try getting used to using a belt


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Well done mate.


----------



## tommy92 (May 4, 2013)

thanks Shauny!


----------



## tommy92 (May 4, 2013)

Suprakill4 said:


> Well done mate.


thanks again Supra!


----------



## tommy92 (May 4, 2013)

off for squats after the Ireland v All black match, gonna try get the same for squats


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Great lift!


----------



## tommy92 (May 4, 2013)

thanka Galaxy


----------



## tommy92 (May 4, 2013)

comp is tomorrow, going for the bi 300kg deadlift 

wish me luck lads


----------



## harryalmighty (Nov 13, 2011)

tommy92 said:


> comp is tomorrow, going for the bi 300kg deadlift
> 
> wish me luck lads


goodluck mate. get it filmed!


----------



## tommy92 (May 4, 2013)

harryalmighty said:


> goodluck mate. get it filmed!


I never filmed it but I didnt get it haha

quick question actually....how often do you guys deadlift, and do you go heavy every workout?

need to find a way to bring up my deadlift bigtime as in the past 3 months it has gotten weaker :/

would love to know what some of the lads do here for their deadlift routines, still mindblown at how some of the lads in my weight category are doing 330+


----------



## harryalmighty (Nov 13, 2011)

tommy92 said:


> I never filmed it but I didnt get it haha
> 
> quick question actually....how often do you guys deadlift, and do you go heavy every workout?
> 
> ...


3 week cycles for me.

then i go to see what my 1rm is every 9 weeks. lots of grip and prosterior chain work basically.

this was the last 9 weeks. -

weeks 1 - 3:

sumo deads 5x10-12

weighted GHR 4x12-15

dumbell scapula retractions 4x12-15

shrugs 4 x 12

calf raises 4x12

weeks 4 - 6:

conventional deadlift 6x6 - 8 reps

hanging scapula retractions 3x10

good mornings 3x10

standing calf raises 4x12 super setted with 4x12 seated calf raise

plate pinches 5xfailure

weeks 7 - 9:

speed deads 3 x 3

conventional deadlift 3x2-4

pull throughs 4 x 15

plate pinches 5x failure

included in that are different tempos on the actual dead lift alot of 4,1,4 to really work the grip.

you get the idea working the main lift in different rep ranges and tempos and assistance work.


----------



## tommy92 (May 4, 2013)

harryalmighty said:


> 3 week cycles for me.
> 
> then i go to see what my 1rm is every 9 weeks. lots of grip and prosterior chain work basically.
> 
> ...


hey mate only seeing this now, that actually looks like a fantastic routine..exersises are the same as coan's and in the same order did you base it from that?


----------



## harryalmighty (Nov 13, 2011)

tommy92 said:


> hey mate only seeing this now, that actually looks like a fantastic routine..exersises are the same as coan's and in the same order did you base it from that?


got this from my trainer (competes in strongman)

just googled coan's routine and it looks completley different to this.

only one i can find for him is:

power shrugs

SLDL

Bent over rows

under hand lat pulldowns

good mornings.

hes now changed me onto 4 phases so its 3 months between max effort lifts.

phase 4 is looking like this:

sumo deads 5x8 tempo 0,1,0,4 (4 second negative)

walking dumbbell lunge 5x20 tempo 0,1,0,4

pull throughs 5x12 0,1,0,4

calf raises 5x15 0,4,0,4

hanging rope scapula retractions 5x10

plate pinches 5xfailure

so again really frying the glutes, hammies and grip.


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

Fan bloody tastic ,well done


----------



## tommy92 (May 4, 2013)

gearchange said:


> Fan bloody tastic ,well done


thanks man! just made a new vid of my bench vid, I can finally use my bench shirt so I'm happy out!

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/strength-power/255551-210kg-bench-touch-finallly.html#post4818289


----------

